# lanzar opti drive 50 & 100



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

lanzar opti drive 50 & 100 ( 2 auctions ) ONLY REAL DEAL OPTI's IMHO

Buy them now for excellent OS amps built like tanks....


lanzar opti drive amplifier (old school)100 - eBay (item 300518734300 end time Jan-31-11 17:17:30 PST)



lanzar opti drive amplifier (old school) 50 - eBay (item 300518732965 end time Jan-31-11 17:11:12 PST)


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I had a few of them back in the early or mid 90's, they ran really hot, I think they needed more heatsink area... good clean power


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone have the specs on the Opti 50 like the one FS on Ebay? I have two of these and am curious to know the following. Will they do tri-mode, stereo and mono bridged? What is their minimum impedence load and max power ??

Any help is appreciated.


----------

